# Nationals!



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

Anybody here going to the IEA Nationals in New York?

IEA stands for Interscholastic Equestrian Association.
Great system they have set up, and amazing opportunity for a young rider. All the horses are provided by the teams that compete.

I myself qualified on the flat individually for Nationals. I won my team class on the flat too, but sadly Cheyenne Mountain didn't make it. :c

Just thought it might be fun to find other people that are going aswell.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a few friends going to IEA regionals this weekend, but none to nationals. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you! Means a lot.

Good luck to them as well.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I have a few friends going from back home. I ride IHSA, we had our regionals last weekend and had around 9 riders qualify to move on to Zones. We are also sending a team to Zones.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

A few people from my team are going. My team almost made it- we were actually the first team that didn't make it (got 5th at zones, and the top 4 moved on) so it was a little disappointing. 

It must be exciting to be going, good luck!


----------

